# Essex Warhounds



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

ok all you essex warhounds out there. Myself kira munky and a few of his friends are trying to get down to the club next sunday (18th) to have a look see and meet up in a nice safe nutral enviroment.
If any of you are down there then let us know and maybe we can have a bit of a heresy meet???!
i know a few of you play down there so lets not be strangers


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

we as he said Myself, Pandapaws and Rubystylz are coming down and i believe Darkseer may come too with a friend.
Im soooo not looking forward to my game against you Dag. your S.O.B scare me!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll be there... rumours of a Necromunda game are circulating! Woo hoo!


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

It was good to meet up with you guys and I was well impressed by the number of people in the club, how friendly they were and how many games they all played.

Too bad it's a 1 hour drive for me.
I may go down once a month provided I have arranged someone to play.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes it was good to meet some more heresy users as well. its dead close for me so i think i will make it down quite offten.
very enjoyable night


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I was pleasntly suprised also with how friendly everyone was (thanks for the superglue!) and thanks for a good game Dagmire.
Im sure we will be back when time allows and will become members
Another thing to note was how much scenery you guys had available and the amount of premade stuff was good too thanks once again guys

Dave.R (tyranids)


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Great night... cool to put faces to names!

2x games of Necromunda in one night... always a great start.

Excellent looking club, with great resources, friendly members... and even a chinese just down the road... will take cash with me next time!

Fao: Dagmire - many thanks for the Escher models, my lass is over-the-moon! Have some rep!


----------



## rubystylz (Dec 14, 2008)

Just wanna say thanks to everyone at Warhounds for making us feel welcome, it was a great night and as a new gamer (40k) and a first time necromunda player was given loads of good advice. Its a great club and couldnt believe how much gamig stuff you guys had, the scenery was awesome. We will def'ny be back, how often depends on work rotas. Cheers Dagmire for the ratskins, already stripped and undercoated and should be painted by next week.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

I have to agree, it was a great club. Very welcoming, loads of scenery and I got to meet you guys.

I'll have to give Munky a game of 40K next time.


----------



## kira (Oct 10, 2008)

I didn't stay long as Dagmire told me there was no point in bringing my army as I don't know how to play yet....
Maybe I will get some practice in and see if anyone wants to game with a beginner next time


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd very much class myself as 'new', especially with Eldar so if interested, perhaps something for the future.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Any pics? Comon group shots are great!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Didn't take a camera... not likely to turn up to a new event with people I've never met, running around like a Japanese tourist in Buckingham Palace! 

Maybe next time.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Darkseer said:


> I'll have to give Munky a game of 40K next time.


Omg omg omg im gonna die a firey plasma death.............:cray:



djinn24 said:


> Any pics? Comon group shots are great!


i did get a couple of Dagmire's and my armies so il dig them out for ya


----------



## your evil twin (Nov 23, 2008)

There's a gaming club in Essex...where can I find more info? Iv been looking for someone other than Darkseer and my brother to play for ages! (no offense )
Cheers all!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

where you based evil?

and heres some pics:


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Hey guys, the club sounds awesome. Where can I find out more about it? I live on Canvey Island and the only thing I know is that the club is in Hockley correct?


----------



## your evil twin (Nov 23, 2008)

Im based in Ware, not far from Essex but it does depend where in Essex you are based?


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Name - Essex Warhounds

Location -
Hockley Public Hall
Woodlands Road
Hockley
Essex
SS5 4PL

Games Played - We play 40K, Fantasy, Necromunda and other specialist games regularly, as well as Confrontation.

Club Info - We are a friendly club for all people aged 16 or over. We have a mixture of gamers at the club. Some play to a serious tournament level and some just for fun. The club runs every Sunday from 5pm to 10pm.

Website - http://www.h-gc-co.uk

Contact Email - PM or Email Ragnar_Burmane [email protected]


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Thank you PandaPaws, much appreciated. I may come give it a look as I only ever get to play one person. Just a note before I do turn up however, I'm not that great a player so go easy.


----------



## your evil twin (Nov 23, 2008)

Ah, little far for me, seems your on the other side of Essex! 
If Darkseer drops in i might be able to come down with him, if not its a good 1 1/2 hour drive! 

Thanks for the info though!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

I've only been once, and from what I saw of the chaps there it seems quite friendly and I doubt you'd get mauled in a game by a beardy player.

In my opinion, if I don't like to play against a certain person... I won't. It's in most peoples interest to encourage the game to be fun... especially for those that are new or still learning... if two 40k experts want to go at it toe-to-toe across a battlefield and use every lesser known rule, taunt, grand victory dance having killed something... then cool... but that's their lot, not mine.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

your evil twin said:


> Ah, little far for me, seems your on the other side of Essex!
> If Darkseer drops in i might be able to come down with him, if not its a good 1 1/2 hour drive!
> 
> Thanks for the info though!



Cheers for telling me aboiut that Gerard :suicide:


----------

